
Stanford CS 144: Introduction to Computer Networking - charlysl
https://cs144.github.io/
======
charlysl
OP here. I think the best would be to do the labs in posted link, after
watching the great video lectures (which have quizzes but are lacking labs) in
the free online Stanford course:
[https://lagunita.stanford.edu/courses/Engineering/Networking...](https://lagunita.stanford.edu/courses/Engineering/Networking-
SP/SelfPaced/about)

AFAIK this combination would be the best free computer networking course out
there, specially if combined with the MIT 6.033 systems engineering videos, to
understand complex systems design concepts in a wider context, and how they
were applied, in particular, to the internet and the ethernet.

Also, regarding ethernet, there is a realy good old presentation by Metcalfe
in youtube: [https://youtu.be/Fj7r3vYAjGY](https://youtu.be/Fj7r3vYAjGY)

~~~
abhishekjha
Where is the link for the lecture videos?

~~~
bitcollector
Here is the youtube playlist if anyone is interested.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvFG2xYBrYAQCyz4Wx3NP...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvFG2xYBrYAQCyz4Wx3NPoYJOFjvU7g2Z)

~~~
sharjeelsayed
Thanks for sharing my curated playlist

------
bjourne
A good book to accompany this course is TCP/IP Protocol Suite 4th Ed. by
Behrouz A. Forouzan which can be found online here:
[https://archive.org/details/TCPIPProtocolSuite4thEd.B.Forouz...](https://archive.org/details/TCPIPProtocolSuite4thEd.B.ForouzanMcGrawHill2010BBS)

~~~
charlysl
From this course's syllabus: _The optional course textbook is: Kurose and
Ross, Computer Networking: A Top Down Approach, 7th edition._

------
fnord77
In general, I wish the Stanford CS lecture videos were available online to
everyone.

~~~
cookie_monsta
There seem to be quite a few MOOCs available[1]. edX and coursera have content
from big name universities, too

[1]
[https://online.stanford.edu/courses?keywords=computer+scienc...](https://online.stanford.edu/courses?keywords=computer+science)

~~~
ghaff
Unfortunately MOOCs, including at this point even edX, have really been
tightening up on what you have access to for free. By and large, you can still
get the videos, at least while the class is running, but not a lot else.

------
porknubbins
I’d started one lab but lost track of them years ago and been looking. All I
ever fou d was the Lagunita videos. Definitely will do these when I get time,
thanks!

~~~
charlysl
OP here, I was in the same situation. The only way I eventually managed to get
the labs was by dirbusting this stanford course's url a few months ago (felt a
bit bad about this but I was a bit desperate and it did the job, I managed to
get the lab pdfs/htmls, zips and even the vm; I also found it a bit ironic
that I managed to get network labs from a top university in such a fashion).
But this link is the most up to date version, of course. And this time they
put the labs in github, just great.

------
kureikain
Anyone know how I can get a free Stanford account to watch their video?

~~~
cookie_monsta
I just signed up to the online course that OP linked to. I assume they're the
same videos

~~~
kureikain
oh cool. Thank. I got in. Really like this course.

------
q3k
I can't see a mention of IPv6 anywhere, and IPv4 is talked about as 'the' IP
protocol.

Disappointing and frustrating.

~~~
swiley
Just use getaddrinfo and don’t make assumptions about what names/addresses
look like.

Really, it’s CS so the ideas around building correct systems over a network
are much more interesting than how to use a particular version of the sockets
API (which just requires reading documentation.) Attitudes like that are how
you end up only having electives like “how to build an app in framework x.”
The whole point of the CS degree is to teach you to read/write documentation
so by definition classes that read it for you are a waste of money and time
and are the _most_ frustrating.

~~~
q3k
But this course _does_ actually look at IP headers, checksumming,
fragmentation, CIDR, discovery protocols and whatnot. Those are also important
to understand in the context of IPv6.

------
cookie_monsta
Could somebody explain why this is news? I'm obviously missing the relevance

~~~
strombofulous
It's not, just something cool that OP found. This kind of stuff is posted here
a lot, along with Wikipedia pages etc

~~~
cookie_monsta
Ok, thanks. I wasn't being snarky I was just curious

~~~
charlysl
OP here, since you are curious, this is why I decided to post this: as someone
else has remarked above, there is a fantastic Stanford free networking course
in Lagunita. It is the real thing, full force undiluted highbrow not dumbed
down, unlike so many other moocs. Except, frustratingly, unlike the real
Stanford course, the challenging labs are missing, so people were missing that
necessary balance between theory and practice. But now Stanford has made said
labs publicly available, this term. Given that this is AFAIK the best free
networking course out there, I thought HN readership might be interested to
know that now it's even better (and, as it happens, it was).

~~~
cookie_monsta
Great. Thanks for the explanation. I'm not from the US so please forgive my
ignorance as to CS 144's significance. That's all I was really asking - when I
asked that question there was no accompanying commentary here.

~~~
charlysl
No problem. Your remark made me realize that maybe I should have worked harder
on the title. I am not from the US either, English is not my first language,
but on top of having most of the best universities they also seem to be making
great university courses available for free much more than anybody else.

